# Legalitiy of growing medical marijuana in California



## sugizo (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello everybody -

I would like to preface this post by being upfront that it is my first post, and that I wish to get along with everybody and behave with total respect on this board.  

I live overseas in Asia working in a corporate job but suffered a very nasty cycling accident... to sum it up I'm left with some seriously painful back problems and had a nasty hit to my face as well....wahwah I'm not here to give everyone my sob story, we deal with the blows life gives us and move on.  Basically after what I've been through it just isn't realistic for me to go back to my job, and one of my relatives thinks I should go back home to Sonoma County and help him grow MJ.

Yes he is the stereo-typical pothead and I am definitely not, but after what I've been through my thoughts are changing and smoking is something I've started enjoying over the last couple of months and growing MJ (something which I would have never considered) doesn't seem so out of the question.  
In Asia it is way too expensive and growing it over here is completely out of the question.

Basically I would grow for my own use, and ideally I'd like to grow some extra to sell to clubs to help support me while I rehabilitate.  I have a healthy respect for the law and do not want to do something seriously risky.  
I understand the Sonoma County legal limit for a donor is 30 plants per person, up to 4 people (max of 99).  I don't know if I want to go that far...that really seems like a lot to me.  I'm thinking somewhere in the avenue of 50-60 plants...I dont need that much money to live comfortably on, especially in a place like Sonoma County, which is much cheaper than the metropolis I live in now (and unfortunately haven't managed to save anything).  My relative wants to get out of control and grow a few hundred plants and I will have nothing to do with that.  I have spoken with my mother (she is a compassionate understanding woman who understands my current situation) and while she doesn't think it is a terrible plan, she is telling me there are lots of busts in the papers these days.

 What I would like to know is, if I grow 50-60 plants (while have the necessary paperwork) and I pay my electricity bill promptly and I don't tell anybody about what I am doing, what is the chance of getting busted by the cops?   Would policemen go out of there way for something small fry?  or are they really clamping down on even small growing amounts from individuals like myself in Sonoma County?

I'm sure this question is very naive, but it is something that I am genuinely concerned about and am interested in finding an answer to.

Thank you very much for reading.

Sugizo


----------



## whiterussian (Mar 16, 2009)

Well im glad you want to grow and have came to this site it has great information, but this site is all about growing, not selling bring that to another site and ruin a reputation here. As far as your plan you got going on i think its a lot more work then you think and you need to know a lot(not saying you dont) to grow and if i were you id just get the medical marijuana lisence and grow the legal limit, which im sure is a lot higher in sonoma county then it is here where i live, anyways good luck to you


----------

